# Small pigeon loft



## dovegirl

Hello All,

My dad and I want to build a small pigeon loft for a few pet pigeons.

We don't have much space in our back yard. 

Here is a picture of the loft we want to build. (I can't remember the site where I found this picture.)

Is this a good loft for about 3 or 4 pet pigeons? 

Regards
Ellie


----------



## Lovebirds

I would opt for a little better design if I was you. A driving rain and those birds have no where to go. A strong wind blowing directly towards the front and they have no where to go. COULD they live in that pen. Sure. WOULD they be happy in it? I doubt it. I would come up with some design that allows the birds to get into a closed area.......all four sides.......with a door of course so that they could go in and out at will. Then attach the aviary to the front so they can get out and enjoy the sunshine or even lay in the rain. This way, they could get out of the elements at will, whether it be rain, snow, sun or wind............For 4 birds or less, it doesn't have to be BIG, but it should be comfortable. We built a chicken coop last year but no longer have the chickens. I just finished letting 2 pairs of birds raise a round of babies. It worked out perfect. If you need the bobs like in your picture, you would have to do some modification but we built the coop along with an 8ft run/aviary for $250. If you would like to see pictures, I could post a few.........oh, the size of the coop is 4 X 4.


----------



## Lovebirds

I see you're in Australia............guess you don't get snow huh?? You lucky girl.......


----------



## Lorraine

One of the members here....Alaska....also an Aussie (maybe Sydney also).....posted some pictures of the loft he made for his birds......it looked great!......maybe look up his old posts or email him?

Lorraine


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Ellie,

Thank you for looking for safe and happy housing for your pets.

Pet pigeons, above all, need room for flight, as it is unwise to release them outside for excercise.

I just want to add that the picture shows chicken wire, for the entire front closure, which is something else we don't recommend at all, because it will allow predators, to get in like it is paper.

The loft can be simple as long as it is predator, rain and draft proof.


----------



## george simon

*Roller Kit Loft*

HI ELLIE, The loft that you show in your post looks like a small roller kit loft about 6 birds max. I will go to google later to see if I can find the site that that small loft is on.I think your dad and you can come up with something that would cover the front during bad weather.   GEORGE


----------



## Lin Hansen

Lorraine said:


> One of the members here....Alaska....also an Aussie (maybe Sydney also).....posted some pictures of the loft he made for his birds......it looked great!......maybe look up his old posts or email him?
> 
> Lorraine


Hi Ellie,

I found the thread that Lorraine is talking about:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12953

Alaska's comments are on post #11....unfortunately, I tried the link that was supplied to show a photo of his loft, and it doesn't seem to be working at this time. Perhaps his description will help you and also, perhaps if Alaska signs on and sees this thread, he will provide another photo.

You can also utilize our "Search" option: Just type in "small loft design" or something similar and check out the threads that come up. There may be pictures or blueprints that will give you some ideas.

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## dovegirl

Hi,

I found that website that had the loft photo.

http://ceremonydove.com/ and 

http://ceremonydove.com/Photos.htm

Ellie


----------



## dovegirl

Renee,

We don't have much space for a covered pigeon house and an open area.

If we make the roof bigger to protect from the rain and also cover up half of the front section, would that be OK?

Here is a picture I drew.

Ellie.


----------



## Lovebirds

Ellie

Are these birds that you already have somewhere or are you wanting to get some birds? I agree with the others that pigeons need room to fly, at least a little and that is an awfully small space to be confined in for the rest of your life. I really think you need to rethink this?? That's just my opinion. Do you plan to get homers or what type of bird? There's a whole lot more to this than just building a cage and throwing some birds in it. I"m not trying to discourage you, but we need to do some thinking and see what we come up with. Any chance of getting a good picture of your back yard??


----------



## Happy

Dovegirl & others, Aways Slope - Slant a Roof of your Pigeon Loft towards the front. That way you can see in a glance if a Cat, Hawk, one of your Pigeons, etc. is on the top of the Loft. Other reasons you have more rear Loft room for perches, nestboxes, less space for rain/snow to come in etc. etc.... Just the opposite of the little Loft you have a picture of.
This works best for me... Happy


----------



## Skyeking

Happy said:


> Dovegirl & others, Aways Slope - Slant a Roof of your Pigeon Loft towards the front. That way you can see in a glance if a Cat, Hawk, one of your Pigeons, etc. is on the top of the Loft. Other reasons you have more rear Loft room for perches, nestboxes, less space for rain/snow to come in etc. etc.... Just the opposite of the little Loft you have a picture of.
> This works best for me... Happy



Yep. I can't imagine sloping the roof like that when it is attached to another building, because the flow of rain is in the wrong direction as it has nowhere to go, except into the wall.


----------

